# Staten Island's Abandoned Farm Colony?



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 6, 2021)

(This ones gonna be quick and messy but might post a better in-depth thread on this area with pics i dunno)

One time a few months back one of my friends took me to this abandoned area with a lot of abandoned structures in the area. Its the Staten Island Abandoned Farm Colony. In NYC, ya take the ferry to Staten Island and then take a bus (S61 I think) to Forest Hill Rd/Steers St. You then walk less than a minute to a fence at the end of a driveway in front of some houses and theres a hole in a fence big enough for most people to fit in (Im 5'5" and weigh well over 200 and was able to squeeze in without much issue and also another much taller friend who weighs more than me was also able to squeeze in. There might be other ways to get in if you dont think you can fit tho).

Some of the buildins were still in good shape and pretty sturdy (intact walls, roof, stairs, etc.) while others broke down from the inside while the walls remained. Few had been closed off with brick but people still got in with a sledgehammer. Floorin and stairs are stable in some of these buildins. The buildins are also pretty dirty from decay, dust, and debris. Theres some sort of elevator in there that seems a bit ok tho I doubt it works. Not even sure if theres electricity here or if it could work if squatters could get it runnin. However, my partner did find a leakin fire hydrant close to the buildins that still has runnin water.

Tons of graffiti in there as well and they range from subjects that range from good, neutral, or even bad such as regular signatures and pictures of people and animals and stuff, ritual messages, punk and anarchist art, or fascist symbols (gross which we could get rid of). A bunch of these kinds of people come here every now and then includin urban explorers.

While we was there, my friend told me bout some abandoned hospital thats a 8-11 minute walk from all these buildins but we never went to check it out. Might go back to check it out tho.

Since I been strugglin with unstable housin and homelessness a lot I been wonderin if this a good place to squat. Maybe but who knows?


----------



## Barf (Jun 6, 2021)

Pics please. 

I love posts like this.


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 6, 2021)

Barf said:


> Pics please.
> 
> I love posts like this.


I lost the pics I had originally taken while I was there but I might go back and take more. Theres a bunch of pics of this place online tho.


----------



## Bibs (Jun 6, 2021)

That sounds like a pretty dope squat, I'd scope it out for a few days though just to see if it has any traffic like construction workers or other Homefree/travelers/Junkies etc but if it's structurally sound for the most part and has a close source of running water that's really all you need.


----------



## superphoenix (Jun 12, 2021)

Horrible place to squat imo. 

You're gonna have to deal with people coming in at all hours because everyone and their mom and their grandma is there all the time. Far from any resources, and when you're out you're on remote-ass Staten Island. 

A much better idea is to find an abandoned (but not under construction) building in a different outer borough that's relatively clean with no sign anyone goes there and change the locks yourself.


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 12, 2021)

superphoenix said:


> Horrible place to squat imo.
> 
> You're gonna have to deal with people coming in at all hours because everyone and their mom and their grandma is there all the time. Far from any resources, and when you're out you're on remote-ass Staten Island.
> 
> A much better idea is to find an abandoned (but not under construction) building in a different outer borough that's relatively clean with no sign anyone goes there and change the locks yourself.


Thanks a ton! Pretty useful


----------



## ScarletBeanz (Jun 12, 2021)

This is a very popular and well known abandoned spot. I have been here many times.. I would not recommend it as a place to squat. A lot of people in and out. Also they sometimes have “security” driving around


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 12, 2021)

Mpolus said:


> This is a very popular and well known abandoned spot. I have been here many times.. I would not recommend it as a place to squat. A lot of people in and out. Also they sometimes have “security” driving around


Thanks for the info! I've only been here a few times so I don't know too much about it.


----------

